# Visual Studio 2005 Express kann windows.h nicht finden ?!



## GobotheHero (14 November 2007)

Hallöchen!
Ich fange gerade an ein vorbereitetes Praktikumsprogramm zu testen.
Ich habe aber schwierigkeiten die 1. Version zu debuggen.
windows.h wird included
beim debuggen kommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

stdafx.h(10) : fatal error C1083: Datei (Include) kann nicht geöffnet werden: "windows.h": No such file or directory

Ähm, ich bin noch völlig unbedarft ... wo müsste ich die header Dateien verknüpfen ? oder muss ich die in das Verzeichnis kopieren ?

Gruß Gobo


----------



## GobotheHero (16 November 2007)

oha, die Express Version von Visual Studio 2005 hat kein Softwar Developement Kit drin.
Muss man downloaden und isntallieren ...
PSDK for server 2003

jetzt funktinierts =)


----------

